# Uberdrive - First Build



## Bravin Neff (Sep 17, 2019)

Here is my first build. Not quite complete, but 90%+. What remains is: (1) label the controls, and (2) solder/wire in the 9V battery leads/snap. I had a few goals with this build.

1. Top Jacks. Because that's what the cool kids are doing these days.

2. LED Footstwitch. Because I think it looks cool.

3. Capable of taking 9V battery. Because I'm old enough to remember that being the norm, and for some reason I still want it to be the norm.

Even though this is with the recommended 125B enclosure, I had to create my own layout. My next builds will try use the 1590B enclosure. The audio and power jacks will still be at the top, I will still use the LED footswitch, but there won't be room for a 9V battery.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 17, 2019)

Pretty work Bravin !

Mike


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 17, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Pretty work Bravin !
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice work, especially for a first build.

Welcome to a fun hobby. Before you know it, you’ll be buried in jFets and TL072’s.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 17, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> Nice work, especially for a first build.
> 
> Welcome to a fun hobby. Before you know it, you’ll be buried in jFets and TL072’s.



Thanks. It's a lot of fun.

ETA: You're not kidding about the "before you know it" part, by the way. I'm shocked how much money I've spent on parts that I needed to get in my hands, physically live with them for a while, only to learn what I like and don't like. So now I have a dozen 3PDT switches unused, 1/4" jacks, both mono and stereo, that don't quite fit the way I want, sitting unused. Plus various power jacks I fell out of favor for one reason or another. And now I've got (3) 125B enclosures that I already CNC machined, sitting around because it turns out I like the 1590B enclosure better. And as I was trying various opamps out, now I have a spare TL072 and spare Ti RC4558 in the spares box.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice build .... I like the silver Marshall knobs on the white enclosure ... looks clean !


----------



## Gordo (Sep 17, 2019)

This is your first build???!!!  Geez, I shudder to think what they'll look like when you get a few under your belt  

That's about as clean as it gets!


----------



## Barry (Sep 17, 2019)

Good looking build


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 17, 2019)

Gordo said:


> This is your first build???!!!  Geez, I shudder to think what they'll look like when you get a few under your belt
> 
> That's about as clean as it gets!



Thanks, that's very kind. To be fair, I studied numerous other builds, by other members here, before doing my own. Plus I made a few mistakes that I corrected before you could see them. LOL.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 17, 2019)

Barry said:


> Good looking build



Thanks.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 18, 2019)

Super nice work!


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 18, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Super nice work!



Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't be surprised if you end up using your "spare" inventory for other builds, especially when you don't mind putting something together for a friend and using a different enclosure for it than you would use for yourself.  : ^ )


----------

